# Going to easrern Maine this summer, recomended locations?



## Call_to_Arms (Mar 13, 2008)

Im thrying tp put together a roadtrip this summer with my wife and kids From Toronto to Maine, specifically the coast north of Portland.  Ideas we already generated were a whale tour, some panoramic ocean shoots, lighthouse/landscapes,  and aparently we need to track down a flock of puffins (i showed the kids a video on Utube and there is no going back now)  What are we into?  nature and wildlife, architerctural but we want to stay out of the big cities, historical signifigance, Landscapes, I guess thats about it, I was hoping to hear from the locals to get some first hand recomenations.  Thanks


----------



## ChrisP (Mar 21, 2008)

LOL - there are no big cities in Maine. ;-)

I spend a lot of time in Maine with family - our favorite time though is September after the tourists depart through October.  There's a ton of great scenic locations/lighthouses - one of the nicest and easy to photograph is Pemaquid Point - I actually rented a house about 4 doors from the lighthouse several years ago.  Great rock formations stretching out into ocean.  Don't pass up Acadia National Park - some of the most scenic views.  And then Rte 1 from Portland all the way up to Ellsworth and the Acadia area is littered with great small towns with really neat architecture like Wiscasset, Searsport, Camden, Rockport, etc.  By the way, stop in Wiscasset at Red's Eats.  Best lobstah roll you'll ever try.  And the fried clams are to die for - it's just a roadside shack, but plan on standing in line for 30-60 minutes - it's that good!

And then there's the less-touristy areas northeast of Bar Harbor (also known as Down East).  There's some absolutely great shooting locations - this is coastal Maine without the tourists.  Upstate Maine, particularly up near Baxter State Park (and Mt Katahdin, the end - or start, depending on your route - of the Appalachian Trail) has some great photographic opportunities, but can be difficult to get to (i.e., long).

Have a blast - we'll probably be there for 2 weeks in early August.


----------

